# Anton Webern



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Ok, I started this guestbook because I couldn't find one already for Webern so here it is.
I'm not as familiar with Webern's music but I've heard all of it. The music has a high sense of detail and focus, to me I see that a lot of focus has gone into his output. The Passacaglia (op 1) has an immense sense of power, 6 pieces for orchestra was (in areas) a proto-Varese, the symphony is fantastic, the string quartets are very well crafted, the vocal music is strong too. 
Share your thoughts here! :tiphat:


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

http://www.talkclassical.com/29604-anton-webern.html


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Chronochromie said:


> http://www.talkclassical.com/29604-anton-webern.html


Thanks! it couldn't find that at all


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Xenakiboy said:


> Thanks! it couldn't find that at all


The search engine of the forum isn't the best. I just googled "Talk Classical Anton Webern" to find it.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

There is also a sticky at the top of the Composer Guestbook sub-forum that includes a regularly updated index of all extant guestbooks.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Xenakiboy said:


> Ok, I started this guestbook because I couldn't find one already for Webern so here it is.
> I'm not as familiar with Webern's music but I've heard all of it. The music has a high sense of detail and focus, to me I see that a lot of focus has gone into his output. The Passacaglia (op 1) has an immense sense of power, 6 pieces for orchestra was (in areas) a proto-Varese, the symphony is fantastic, the string quartets are very well crafted, the vocal music is strong too.
> Share your thoughts here! :tiphat:


I agree, in the pieces for orchestra the orchestra is treated in a highly novel way with the surfacing of individual colors, in an almost musique conrete manner.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Xenakiboy said:


> Thanks! it couldn't find that at all


That's why they invented : Advanced Search .


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Xenakiboy said:


> Thanks! it couldn't find that at all


It is Webern, after all; blink and you miss it.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Balthazar said:


> There is also a sticky at the top of the Composer Guestbook sub-forum that includes a regularly updated index of all extant guestbooks.


Thanks for the tip!


----------

